
Mobile devices or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the iOS - pfleidi
http://blog.roothausen.de/2011/07/25/mobile-devices-or-how-i-learned-to-stop-worrying-and-love-the-ios/
======
jeromeparadis
Well, I like iOS. I'm writing this from my iPad, BTW.

However, I made the inverse switch from the iPhone to the N1 last year. It was
supposed to be temporary. I was going to Japan and wanted an unlocked phone to
rent a 3G sim with data for my trip. It was also a good excuse to try out
Android.

I haven't moved back. Contrarily to the author, the reason was because of
mail, calendar and contacts. It's the main reason I haven't changed back since
then.

The author's first mistake is to not use Google services with Android. I run
my own mail servers, but integrate with GMail as a backup and UI. I can tell I
can rapidly fetch any of my 40K+ emails that sit in Google servers. On iOS,
which I still use, impossible. I also love my portable wi-fi hotspot which I
often use with my non 3G iPad and even my old iPhone to try out apps without
switch the sim card.

I may switch back to the iPhone in the future, but unless I get a mail search
that works as efficiently, better calendar integration (with guests support)
and useful batch email management features as useful than Android, I doubt it
will be enough to switch.

My old iPhone still serves as an iPod and as a standalone GPS with the Navigon
app. The music integration is what I miss the most.

